# Husband Feels Loss of Intensity of Orgasm After Vasectomy



## Cookie133

Hello all,

I am new here and would like the opinion of men who have had a vasectomy as to whether or not they felt that the intensity of their orgasms have decreased after the vasectomy. 

My husband had a vasectomy about 1.5 weeks ago and this is what is happening to him now (as well as a kind of "tightness" in his testicles). We are now both very worried and depressed and he feels this is the worse mistake he ever made in his life. 

We just celebrated our 3rd wedding anniversary a few days ago. Our marriage is great and we love each other but now I am freaking out that this issue will slowly tear us apart! I am so depressed I don't even want to go to work anymore. 

I have spent the entire day reading all kinds of literature on the Internet about other men complaining about the exact same thing, with some men saying everything was back to normal after a few months, a year, or it never got better.

Any comments from men who have had vasectomies would be greatly appreciated. Thank you! :crying:


----------



## arbitrator

*The side effects will last until the surgical wounds heal up, which can effectively be 2-3 weeks!

I know that my urologist/surgeon that did mine warned me not to attempt having sex for some 2-3 weeks!

And let me say that after that requisite period of time, I had absolutely no problems in trying to attempt reentry!*


----------



## honcho

Cookie133 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new here and would like the opinion of men who have had a vasectomy as to whether or not they felt that the intensity of their orgasms have decreased after the vasectomy.
> 
> My husband had a vasectomy about 1.5 weeks ago and this is what is happening to him now (as well as a kind of "tightness" in his testicles). We are now both very worried and depressed and he feels this is the worse mistake he ever made in his life.
> 
> We just celebrated our 3rd wedding anniversary a few days ago. Our marriage is great and we love each other but now I am freaking out that this issue will slowly tear us apart! I am so depressed I don't even want to go to work anymore.
> 
> I have spent the entire day reading all kinds of literature on the Internet about other men complaining about the exact same thing, with some men saying everything was back to normal after a few months, a year, or it never got better.
> 
> Any comments from men who have had vasectomies would be greatly appreciated. Thank you! :crying:


For me the level of intensity definitely decreased. It never returned to presurgery levels. Had it done about 10 years ago


----------



## knobcreek

honcho said:


> For me the level of intensity definitely decreased. It never returned to presurgery levels. Had it done about 10 years ago


****, didn't know the side effects were this pronounced. My wife keeps pressuring me to get it done but I just don't want to render myself infertile even if I don't want more kids. This gives me every reason to hold on tight to my stance and not do it.


----------



## honcho

knobcreek said:


> ****, didn't know the side effects were this pronounced. My wife keeps pressuring me to get it done but I just don't want to render myself infertile even if I don't want more kids. This gives me every reason to hold on tight to my stance and not do it.


Doctors seem to not bring up this possible side effect when discussing the procedure, at least mine didnt.


----------



## Cookie133

arbitrator said:


> *The side effects will last until the surgical wounds heal up, which can effectively be 2-3 weeks!
> 
> I know that my urologist/surgeon that did mine warned me not to attempt having sex for some 2-3 weeks!
> 
> And let me say that after that requisite period of time, I had absolutely no problems in trying to attempt reentry!*


Thank you for taking the time to comment. I HOPE that my husband will be back to normal soon! xoxo


----------



## Cookie133

honcho said:


> For me the level of intensity definitely decreased. It never returned to presurgery levels. Had it done about 10 years ago


Thank you for taking the time to comment. I am so sorry this happened to you. I am hoping this won't happen to my husband, otherwise I don't know what we'll do... :'(


----------



## happy as a clam

My ex-husband said his was never the same after either. But everyone is different--probably too soon to worry.


----------



## Wolf1974

I am also In the permanently changed category with a noticeable difference after I was cut. I still really enjoy sex and have it 3-4 times a week. Added to the fact I never have to worry about unwanted pregnancy while dating has been a blessing. However their is no doubt that the amount that comes out and the intensity has decreased. 6 years out


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Over the years I've known 4 men who have had vasectomies.

Not *ONE* of them felt 'changed' or had noticed a difference at ALL. I know this only because I'd asked them, just being curious//nosy.


----------



## Youngster

I had a vasectomy(with complications) after our second child when I was in my 30's. By my low 40's I started experiencing issues with my prostate. At 50(now) I've had surgery and am on medication. I am fit with a low BMI which is difficult given my muscular build. I eat healthy and exercise regularly. I have no family history of prostate issues.

I asked my Urologist his honest off the record thoughts about my prostate problems and my prior vasectomy. His words and I quote "There are no conclusive studies linking vasectomies and your issues. Having said that, due to possible side effects I(the Urologist) would never get a vasectomy."


----------



## sissyphus

had my procedure done 24 years ago. after the healing process, my first time at sex, I was afraid that it would hurt when I ejaculated. it felt a little tight down there, but after awhile I didn't notice it any more. the orgasm and the amount of ejaculate was the same.


----------



## Amplexor

I had mine done 20+ years ago. Never had any negative issues after the procedure and have never regretted getting it done. My wife had been on the pill for far too long and tying her tubes would have been a much more invasive procedure. Best $75 co-pay I ever spent.


----------



## GTdad

I got snipped almost 20 years ago, then had it reversed 3 or 4 years later (we apparently weren't as sure about "no more kids" as we thought. It pays to be sure, because the reversal hurt a hell of a lot more than the V).

I guess it varies from man to man; in my case I was never able to tell any difference at all. But a week and a half may be too soon to draw any conclusions.


----------



## nbd1582

I can't speak to a vasectomy but I had a stroke that made me unable to pee by myself, and the doctors needed to pull the urine out of me. It took about 6 months, but my orgasms finally started to feel like they used to. I think it just takes a while to come back for some people!


----------



## Mario Kempes

Youngster said:


> I had a vasectomy(with complications) after our second child when I was in my 30's. By my low 40's I started experiencing issues with my prostate. At 50(now) I've had surgery and am on medication. I am fit with a low BMI which is difficult given my muscular build. I eat healthy and exercise regularly. I have no family history of prostate issues.
> 
> I asked my Urologist his honest off the record thoughts about my prostate problems and my prior vasectomy. His words and I quote "There are no conclusive studies linking vasectomies and your issues. Having said that, due to possible side effects I(the Urologist) would never get a vasectomy."


That's interesting, Youngster.......

I was early 40's when I had the snip and a few years after, I developed an enlarged prostate. I take a tablet every day for it. I had no family history either. Is your prostate problem similar to mine? I always felt there was some connection...........

OP, for the first few months I felt like the surgeon left something sharp in there (😱) but that feeling gradually went away. I felt that my volume of semen definitely decreased after the snip but I still pack a punch when called upon to do so. 😉


----------



## Youngster

Mario Kempes said:


> That's interesting, Youngster.......
> 
> I was early 40's when I had the snip and a few years after, I developed an enlarged prostate. I take a tablet every day for it. I had no family history either. Is your prostate problem similar to mine? I always felt there was some connection...........
> 
> OP, for the first few months I felt like the surgeon left something sharp in there (😱) but that feeling gradually went away. I felt that my volume of semen definitely decreased after the snip but I still pack a punch when called upon to do so. 😉


Hi Mario,
I had an infection (prostatitis) after my vasectomy that seemed to last forever. I have always attributed my enlarged prostate to the infection and how long it lasted after the vasectomy. It's certainly possible the vasectomy/enlarged prostate are related, to be honest I hadn't really thought about that! I've tried Flomax and Rapaflow with varying degrees of success. I had surgery a few years back which didn't really help. Currently I'm on Terazosin 3X/day which makes me constantly tired. Looking back I feel like the vasectomy was one of the worst decisions in my life.


----------



## alexm

I had a vasectomy about 15 years ago, and I never noticed a difference - though I was quite a bit younger than most people when they have it done, so maybe that played a factor.

I didn't know that this was a thing, until I read this thread. 

Obviously I can't argue against other people's experiences, but I'm hard-pressed to understand why a tiny incision could cause any decrease in orgasm 'power' or sensitivity, other than the possible mental aspect of it?


----------



## snerg

alexm said:


> I had a vasectomy about 15 years ago, and I never noticed a difference - though I was quite a bit younger than most people when they have it done, so maybe that played a factor.
> 
> I didn't know that this was a thing, until I read this thread.
> 
> Obviously I can't argue against other people's experiences, but I'm hard-pressed to understand why a tiny incision could cause any decrease in orgasm 'power' or sensitivity, other than the possible mental aspect of it?


I agree.

I think for me, mentally it became better because:
1) I was shooting blanks
2) no more condoms
3) no more pill for her


----------



## NobodySpecial

honcho said:


> Doctors seem to not bring up this possible side effect when discussing the procedure, at least mine didnt.


There are other side effects that docs don't mention like pain considerably more than is average.


----------



## alexm

snerg said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think for me, mentally it became better because:
> 1) I was shooting blanks
> 2) no more condoms
> 3) no more pill for her


Yeah, this! Never had to worry about that stuff again, which seriously made sex 100x better 

I dunno, maybe I just had a good doctor? Zero complications of any sort (I suppose I should say "yet", but it's been ~15 years).

As far as I recall, the procedure is a tiny, TINY incision, cut the tube(s), cauterize them, and you're done. I think I had a dab of glue on the cut to close it, and I went home. Walked like I got off a horse for about a day, then back to normal. I was sexually active again within days, with protection, until I had my sample tested. Girlfriend helped with the sample, of course!


----------



## DTO

I never had that loss of intensity. I did have significant pain for several months (diagnosis of an infection, then congestive epididymitis) and sudden urges to urinate for a couple of weeks.

They did resolve eventually. Have your husband see a urologist and maybe get an ultrasound to rule out other issues.


----------



## DTO

NobodySpecial said:


> honcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doctors seem to not bring up this possible side effect when discussing the procedure, at least mine didnt.
> 
> 
> 
> There are other side effects that docs don't mention like pain considerably more than is average.
Click to expand...

On this note, my biggest regret was not insisting on a urologic surgeon. I used my clinic's general surgeon. He was technically proficient for the procedure, but did not mention potential problems and was apparently unqualified to evaluate my complications.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

alexm said:


> I had a vasectomy about 15 years ago, and I never noticed a difference - though I was quite a bit younger than most people when they have it done, so maybe that played a factor.
> 
> I didn't know that this was a thing, until I read this thread.
> 
> Obviously I can't argue against other people's experiences, but I'm hard-pressed to understand why a tiny incision could cause any decrease in orgasm 'power' or sensitivity, other than the possible mental aspect of it?




Never noticed the difference either, mine at 30... I think it made me friskier and more spontaneous to be honest.

Still hasn't changed 25 years later although I think EB2 sometimes wishes it had. :wink2:


----------



## chillymorn69

Everybodys different.


I know I'm never going to chance it,

My luck the dr will sneeze just at the critical moment.


----------



## jim44444

Every surgery, even tooth extraction, carries a risk. Always ask what are the risks and then decide if the operation is worth the risk.
Having said that I had a V in 1986 and never regretted it. A bit of pain that weekend and soreness for a week but no other problems. Most men will have an enlarged prostate if they live long enough. Some will be fortunate and not have a problem until late if ever. Unfortunately, some men will have prostate problems at a young age. There is no coorelation of vasectomy to prostate problems but there are no studies on prostate health before and after vasectomy since most vasectomies are performed on relatively younger men long before prostate exams become normal.
If someone is having ejaculation, orgasm, or pain issues after a vasectomy then they should seek treatment from an urologist.


----------

